# PROHOISTS drywall lift



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As the saying goes, "you get what you pay for", but for limited use you're probably fine with any of the less expensive lifts. I personally have never used one, but they're definitely a great asset from what I hear. I'm actually considering one before too long as I do a lot more small jobs these days and it would save me money over hiring a helper. I would probably spend a bit more as I would use it frequently. I would think the things to consider are size of the casters (maneuverability), quality of the "winch" system for raising/lowering, and ease of assembly/disassembly. Again for use on one or two projects you probably can't go wrong. Hopefully someone will chime in who has used the model you're looking at.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have one. Used it to install 14' sheets on an 11' cathedral ceiling with help. I've used it to install 8' flat ceilings by myself. It's worked fine. The box was falling apart when it got delivered, but everything was there.


----------



## 44070dart (Nov 18, 2009)

bought it ...looks OK figure to finish my project and sell it to the next diy'r :yes:


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

I have one, my box showed up beatup and the end plastic caps were cracked on 2 of 4 supports. They sent me new caps without a problem. I have hung my entire basement (1350 sq foot) of cielings with it. Also loaned it to 4 different people who have used it for similar tasks. . .works great.


----------

